# road cleaning excavator



## dilligafdog (Oct 23, 2006)

looking for the pict's of the excavator digging out the road. :salute:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Like this.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Or this.//////


----------



## Toolman Taylor (Mar 11, 2006)

How's this?


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

an excavator digging out a road?...that job is usually reserved for track loaders and dozers...i can give you a pic of a trackhoe caving in an old basement


----------



## dilligafdog (Oct 23, 2006)

not quite what i'm looking for.lol the pict i'm looking for is a excavator sitting on top of the snow and clearing about 10 feet of snow in the road. thanks any way's :salute:


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

ooo...ok...here you go, haha


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Ok, here you go*

Quick thinking and funny too! .LOL


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

LMAO  That is great!!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Dirt Digger that make me laugh, that was good


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice work there dirt digger. That got about the #3 spot on my laugh of the day meter.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

I don't think this is what you're looking for, but still a good one.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

your not going to get a lot of people clearing snow with trackhoes. They take too long, plus if there is "10 feet of snow" the trackhoe would sink in and be useless. the only time i would imagine ever using a trackhoe to load snow would be to set it on top of a pile in a mall parking lot or stadium and load trucks, but with the risk or tearing up pavement and the cost to operate one its just as easy to run 1 or 2 wheel loaders to get rid of the piles.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

There's one in the back there


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

dilligafdog;334161 said:


> not quite what i'm looking for.lol the pict i'm looking for is a excavator sitting on top of the snow and clearing about 10 feet of snow in the road. thanks any way's :salute:


If you can find an excavator sitting on top of a snow bank; it for sure is not going to be a pretty picture.

Doubt you can find one. Might be easier to ask for an excavator on it's side after it tried to get on top of a snow bank. 

Chris


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

dirt digger;334166 said:


> ooo...ok...here you go, haha


Why is there dirt on top of the snow pile?

Even more scary you made this picture up in 8 minutes?


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Dirt Digger, "Track Hoe"? Where do you get your terminology?????
My idea of heavy equipment:
Excavator: http://www.tucsonshowplace.net/images/Gem Shop images/cat-operator2.jpg

Loader: http://www.ritchieequipment.com/images1/Loader/CAT-988 B 50W-6225 01b.jpg

Backhoe: http://www.fabco.com/used/images/machines/bnk00837-1.jpg

Skidsteer: http://blobs.shoppay.be/products/034-2322-cat-skid-steer-loader-ssl-2361.jpg

Bulldozer or "Dozer": http://www.anderton-kitchen.com/pagecontent/home/catdozer.jpg

-Thann


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

heres another one, small though


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

i know what pictures he's talking about, I got them in a e-mail a few years back, but dont have them any more. I think that one with the blower, and the excavator sitting on top might be the ones. Wish I still had them.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Fordistough:

Trackhoe,excavator,hyhoe are all names you'll hear the machine called,certain regions have certain names for it.Back in the late 60's or earlier when the excavator was basically a crawler crane with a cable operated hoe the name used around these parts was a backhoe and thats why you'll still hear an excavator refered to as a backhoe.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

How about a garde all?? l;ike the highway gus use to clean ditches.. truck you drive with a long arm on it?? anyone know what I mean???


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

lawncare18;334693 said:


> How about a garde all?? l;ike the highway gus use to clean ditches.. truck you drive with a long arm on it?? anyone know what I mean???


yea they have a swival bucket used to make drainage ditches and clean them out


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Fordistough;334602 said:


> Dirt Digger, "Track Hoe"? Where do you get your terminology?????
> My idea of heavy equipment:
> Excavator: http://www.tucsonshowplace.net/images/Gem Shop images/cat-operator2.jpg
> 
> ...


ok...
1)trackhoe...a hoe with tracks its what i've always called it.
2)wheel loader- loaders are types of machines..theres track loaders, wheel loader, tractor loaders, etc...
3) that would be a backhoe
4) skidloader
5) 6-way dozer as opposed to a straight blade dozer

I'm gonna have to agree with Murray its all where you live and how you were brought up around equipment.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes and it gets fun when yer Boss tells you to go get the "hoe" and you have to stop and think which one was he refering too


----------



## dilligafdog (Oct 23, 2006)

bigjoe871;334589 said:


> There's one in the back there


this is the picture i'm looking for but from a differnt angle. love all the pict's though


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How about this.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll have to get a picture but at a shopping mall in my area they bring in an excavator to move snow in a parking lot. They load up the snow into trucks and bring it over to a corner near a big banking that they set the excavator up near and they use the excavator that has a 6-8 yd loader bucket adapted to the excavator's stick to push it out over the banking.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

*I think these are them*

..........


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

bigjoe871;335069 said:


> ..........


Holly crap. Then this raises the next question. Why and where?


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Trans-Labrador Highway


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

bigjoe871;335082 said:


> Trans-Labrador Highway


those are two diffrent pictures right?...the first two its a Deere trackhoe while the last looks like a Komatsu...how do they tell where the road was?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

dirt digger;335150 said:


> those are two diffrent pictures right?...the first two its a Deere trackhoe while the last looks like a Komatsu...how do they tell where the road was?


The Komatsu is probably digging the Deere out after it fell in. 

It is in Northern Canada. The road in the winter is defined as a place where the snow is not. In other words, they are making the road. 

No way would you catch me on that. Not even with 6' wide tracks.

Chris


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

The Labrador Highway is a actual road. Some of it is paved but there are alot of miles that are soft gravel. Here is a link to some info and more pics. The pictures in this thread came from this website. http://tlhwy.com/


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

I've travelled this road quite a few times and in summer its a PITA


----------



## dilligafdog (Oct 23, 2006)

bigjoe871;335069 said:


> ..........


thanks big joe those are the one's i'm looking for:redbounce :salute:


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Anytime!!!


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

i got some but they are making roads thats me in the last one


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Now thats a big machine....*



RSK;337745 said:


> i got some but they are making roads thats me in the last one


Wow that looks impressive.....I've worked under a PC1000 before but that looks bigger.....Anyone know?


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice Hitachi's what size is she? I'm thinking a 600 to 800 size

So far the biggest I've ran has been a 375 Cat and a 600 Hitachi


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

murray83;337824 said:


> Nice Hitachi's what size is she? I'm thinking a 600 to 800 size
> 
> So far the biggest I've ran has been a 375 Cat and a 600 Hitachi


i think it is a 800 i will find out and let you know


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

RSK;337745 said:


> i got some but they are making roads thats me in the last one


my bad you need a dump truck to get hit with this at 50 mph and you will not have a truck you will have a toy truck  :salute:
what size plow do you think would fit on this. need a big spreader to truck gvrw 785,600 lb now thats a truck


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

RSK;338123 said:


> i think it is a 800 i will find out and let you know


it is a 850 with one more bucket that is 2 of that one in the pic


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

*How 'bout this....*



RSK;338173 said:


> my bad you need a dump truck to get hit with this at 50 mph and you will not have a truck you will have a toy truck  :salute:
> what size plow do you think would fit on this. need a big spreader to truck gvrw 785,600 lb now thats a truck


Should fit....:salute:


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Been up to see Steve I see....*



Rowski;338339 said:


> Should fit....:salute:


That is one nice Vee....Steve did a nice job with that one...


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

Oshkosh;338342 said:


> That is one nice Vee....Steve did a nice job with that one...


Is was there in the spring twice. Once to look at a truck... Then back again to buy it.

Supposedly its the worlds largest V plow.

Derek


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Cannot say I've....*



Rowski;338561 said:


> Is was there in the spring twice. Once to look at a truck... Then back again to buy it.
> 
> Supposedly its the worlds largest V plow.
> 
> Derek


Hi,
I personally cannot say that I have ever seen any bigger setup for machinery(Isnt that like 13'tall?). Maybe on the railroad but that is different....
Steve and I go back a ways..


----------



## trademark (Dec 12, 2006)

*Ha ha*



Toolman Taylor;334125 said:


> How's this?


I feel like he should have a helmet on riding that thing...


----------



## Toolman Taylor (Mar 11, 2006)

trademark;338571 said:


> I feel like he should have a helmet on riding that thing...


hehehe... the thought crossed my mind a few times!

Here's a plow for RSK's dumptruck....


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

RSK;338123 said:


> i think it is a 800 i will find out and let you know


Here's are the equivilant to those 2 in DEERE which is partners with Hitachi in the excavators
the first one is a 650DLC and the other is a 850DLC


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Toolman Taylor "Here's a plow for RSK's dumptruck...."

What in the sam hill is that thing for? Do you clear the parking lot of snow, shopping carts, cart racks, light poles and cars all in one fell swoop?


----------



## Ding (Nov 13, 2006)

Let's put a plow on this 380 ton truck . . .

http://cmms.cat.com/cmms/servlet/cat.dcs.cmms.servlet.GetModelSummary?dsfFlag=0&&classid=406&langid=en&rgnid=NACD&view=cat&prdname=797B&prdid=797B&familyid=470&subfamilyid=715&subfamilyheader=Off+Highway+Trucks (click on the brochure pdf to see more info)

This thing can go 42 mph, but only 8 mph in reverse (thank goodness)

I think there are even larger trucks in use in the Alberta tar sands, but I am not sure. What is amazing is that these things can actually crash, loose a wheel or even flip over (not desireable). That is a real mess to clean up.


----------



## Toolman Taylor (Mar 11, 2006)

tsmith;339246 said:


> What in the sam hill is that thing for? Do you clear the parking lot of snow, shopping carts, cart racks, light poles and cars all in one fell swoop?


The blade goes on our Wagner Logstacker, and it pushes whatever it wants to 

It's a D8 blade stretched "a bit"


----------



## RossPlows (Dec 28, 2006)

we plow with our Komatsu PC400 and PC300's, and 250's w/ grapples. We just squeeze a beam in the grapple and walk along. Its not good for good paved parking lots, but for not so good blacktop and other surfaces it works great. Its the most effective plowing for our storage yards and demolition sites.


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey toolman THAT is awesome. Something tells me a regular snowpusher would'nt stand up behind that wagner? I know the weight of the blade is no issue, but how does the machine handle pushing in the snow?


----------

